# Vacation time?



## PikachuWoman (Jun 27, 2022)

How do I check my vacation time? I'd like to see how much I have earned so far. I have only been with the company a short time and already feel as if I need a break.


----------



## MrT (Jun 27, 2022)

It should show on your paycheck.  If you haven't been with spot very long you probably haven't earned any unfortunately


----------

